# "Tooooo Negative": Finding More Positive Media



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

My Youtube and television show intake is actually pretty positive. However, my movie and music album intake is quite negative. I was using this site called Rate Your Music where almost every bit of film and music (minus classical) is indexed. Too much of it was negative! The ratio was like 1:4, leaving out neutral things. My new goal is to get it to 1:1 between uplifting and downtrodden or whatever.

Wish me luck, and join me if you will. Sad music is okay, but my entertainment should make me feel good!


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

Personally as far as music is concerned I've learned that I get more overall benefit from the more negative-spectrum songs, I listen to a positive song now and again, but if it's not spread out I notice a worsening of my overall state of mind.

When it comes to visual entertainment though, I do pretty much avoid anything that isn't comedy or a man-child power fantasy type, I don't watch any dramas or thrillers unless it has either or both of those weaved in enough to make it worth it, and the same goes for media that is too thought-provoking and introspective.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

By positive I simply mean not coming from a severe struggle or angst. I don't necessarily mean Christian Soft Rock or anything.

I like black comedy, sci-fi, and drama. In movies, my list of "triggers" is so complicated. I basically read a synpases and watch 20 minutes as a test-run.

Introspection is your biggest trigger in film? Mine is surrealism, by accident or on purpose. Even a silly YouTube channel can end up being from DeEp WiThIn the unconscious, and then it #triggers me.


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

Well I usually only watch things as a tool to help with getting through the mentally painful process of eating, so that rules out alot of things that have too much violence and gore. I've never really felt that "trigger" fits me since that evokes a kind of snap reaction whereas I have more of a buildup within the unconscious/depersonalized mind that is separate from my consciousness. Everything causes about the same level of stress so nitpicking things like genre and positive/neutral/negative doesn't really matter entirely since they all have relatively the same effects on me, the spacier kind of things(introspective, philosophical, fringe science) only have a slight difference in how much it bothers my mind and self, just because of the subject matter being so close to the experience of being in a constant dp/dr state.

With music I do generally tolerate songs I relate to abit more, but I do need to add in a neutral and positive listen every once in awhile to balance it out.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

That might be similar to how I feel while watching things that are surreal. It's that unhinged type of thought I don't want to witness.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

My favorite genre is thriller, they don't really trigger me strange  I have noticed I'm like you in that my favorite music is actually quite depressing, i read somewhere that the music u listen to actually effects how you feel most of the time...i need to stop telling myself pop and feel good music is petty,shallow etc..yeah but definitely I need to get into comedy, feel good stuff. I never was that kinda person so it might be strange at first..any suggestions for films?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

The last two comedies I watched were Fargo and some Groucho Marx thing. They were both very enjoyable.

When it comes to music's effect on me, I noticed that some albums sound like they're being played to an audience rather, than being purely expressive, which feels more like a conversation than a narration of someone's diary. Pop has the benefit of being 100% audience conscious, but most music has pop influence. Pop also does not have to be billboard top 100.


----------

